# Personalized Plates



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone want to share some of thier personalized plate ideas? I want to get one, here are some of my ideas. I can have 7 characters plus a hyphen or space.

400 PONY
400 PNYS
400 GTO
STNG KIL
400 HRSE
05 GOAT
GOAT
RICE KLR
PONY KLR
6 LITRE


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I like "PONY KLR" but then again, fox bodied stang + lots of bottle = pissed of goat owner.........been there, wanted to sell her, then found out he's cammed AND 200 shot of nitrous, not so bad after all. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

friend here in Houston

BAA BYE


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

STANGETR


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

LS2 GTO
One of the good things about West Virginia is a lot of the ones you can think of are available.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

How about GTO MILK (GOT MILK) :cheers


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried to get 

MY GOAT
DA GOAT
05 GTO
MY GTO

When I called, we went thru many more. I think all the original Goat owners kept them for the classics. Not the 05 ones, of course.

I ended up with

GEE T O


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GEE T O...

Oh the lengths we go through to admire our cars


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

daveinsa said:


> I tried to get
> 
> MY GOAT
> DA GOAT
> ...


I was thinking of something close to that - GT OOOH

I wanted 6POINTO but it wasn't available


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

I just ordered "FIND OUT" for mine.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was thinking 

2FST 4U

LS2FAST


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

OMFGLS2

hehe


----------



## 05gtols2 (Apr 30, 2005)

I ordered HOLDEN


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05gtols2 said:


> I ordered HOLDEN


Wow, good one.... the most obvious and the less thought of.... cudos to you!!!! :cheers :cool


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Here are my final two...

*PB PEDIS* - Lead Foot

*GETRIGHT* - Also works in the church parking lot.

I'd welcome any opinions.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

zerosum said:


> Here are my final two...
> 
> *PB PEDIS* - Lead Foot
> 
> ...


PB PEDIS At first glance, looks like PENIS :rofl: 

What state allows that many letters. I thought 7 was max


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well...i just got mine on my car this week...

GOAT MNY - GOAT MONEY


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

Mine should be here in "6 to 10 weeks"

*DINGOAT*

(Got to love the Aussie GTO!)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I ordered : GTO-JUGE

I was surprised no one else had it.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Mine just arrived

02150B4U

NC allows 8 digits on the plates.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

Mine personalized plates arrived about a month ago:

6.0 GOAT


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

westell said:


> PB PEDIS At first glance, looks like PENIS :rofl:
> 
> What state allows that many letters. I thought 7 was max


LOL. 5 + 2 = 7. Spaces and hyphens are gratis. I placed my order yesterday with the Tax Collector's office. The lady was really nasty about it (as usual), she wanted me to explain what the meaning was and what my intent was. I told her my intent was to put the plate on my car and drive it DUH! She didnt share my humor. I couldnt begin to tell this 60 year old Q-tip what the meaning of RICE ETR was. Anyway, enough about crabby govt workers. RICE KLR, gone, RICE ETR gone, PONY KLR gone, PONY ETR gone, 400 PNYS not gone! arty:


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

westell said:


> PB PEDIS At first glance, looks like PENIS :rofl:
> 
> What state allows that many letters. I thought 7 was max


Eight letters in NY.

And they will deny any plates that look inappropriate. Thanks for the input.


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's my Virginia Tech vanity plate.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> LOL. 5 + 2 = 7. Spaces and hyphens are gratis. I placed my order yesterday with the Tax Collector's office. The lady was really nasty about it (as usual), she wanted me to explain what the meaning was and what my intent was. I told her my intent was to put the plate on my car and drive it DUH! She didnt share my humor. I couldnt begin to tell this 60 year old Q-tip what the meaning of RICE ETR was. Anyway, enough about crabby govt workers. RICE KLR, gone, RICE ETR gone, PONY KLR gone, PONY ETR gone, 400 PNYS not gone! arty:


OMG WTF!? You mean someone has already taken my whole Rice Eater/RICE ETR thing? I wanted that plate and was going to go order it in a few days... I kill the sob if I find whole stole it!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

zog said:


> Here's my Virginia Tech vanity plate.



Love the plate, great idea with the combo of the plate decal and the letters.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

75coug said:


> Mine personalized plates arrived about a month ago:
> 
> 6.0 GOAT


mine says EEZ GOAT but i really wanted test me but my wife said no


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine is "2004 GTO"


----------



## drjr (Apr 24, 2005)

Yup 400
Fordsux
Lookout
Ur Beat
From Oz


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

drjr said:


> Yup 400
> Fordsux
> Lookout
> Ur Beat
> From Oz


o i like that 
from oz :cheers


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I got my first choice, see my sig, but I thought about "04GOAT" :cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

*Goat 04*

Here's the link to the gallery. Can't post image...tells me too large... dunno why?
GOAT 04


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Toebee said:


> Here's the link to the gallery. Can't post image...tells me too large... dunno why?
> GOAT 04


i cant post my pic either. did u take dig pic? that might be the problem


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

u lose
ax lr8
c5 klr


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2005GTO said:


> u lose
> ax lr8
> c5 klr


welcome 2005gto :cheers


----------



## FNTMGTO (May 11, 2005)

I went with FNTMGTO in honor of the Phantom Black Metallic and the fact that the car is so rare to see that people are always surprised & curious.


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

Phu Q


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

Buddy of mine used to have IB NUTS


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

UBEATEN
NOIZEEE
BIG04V8
BIG05V8
U LOSE
U LOST
NICE EH
THUNDER

:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

MNY PIT ...... j/k, no really... mods are so expensive. :lol:


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

My 78 Vette says "PONYH8R"


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

My 05 Goat has a plate called "TRY 2PAS" arty: arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> My 05 Goat has a plate called "TRY 2PAS" arty: arty:


Now that's a good one!!!!! :willy:


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

i went to see larry the cable guy tonight...seen a 80's model sunbird no lie...it said... GTO JR :lol:


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We went with:

JDGHLDN


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

EL ES TU - I got that Idea from a friend that wanted LS JUAN for his SS (already taken), and had "El Es Juan" in his signature (his name was Jon too, so there were 2 meanings in there).
Some of my other ideas for the GTO:
LS2 GOAT
OZI GOAT
AUSI GTO
GT SLOW
6POINT0

I wanted SLONLO for my Truck... but of course it was taken. I checked on PAPA SMF and POP SMRF (its light blue) and they are both free... just gotta go order it.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I think i might end up going with UHolden?....the obvious pun is hilarious, not to mention the fact that we all drive australian cars.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

6 0 GTO / 6 OH GTO


----------



## matt2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine is GOAT8U


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I was thinking of something close to that - GT OOOH
> 
> I wanted 6POINTO but it wasn't available


I ordered G T OOOH (I live in California). Arrived at my old local DMV (I moved) about a week ago... Waiting for them to send it to my new local DMV.

arty:


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Plate*

I requested "MONARO".
Only 6 characters, no spaces for UW plates.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I am thinking about ordering "ETU4LNCH"...what do you think?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I ordered G T OOOH (I live in California). Arrived at my old local DMV (I moved) about a week ago... Waiting for them to send it to my new local DMV.
> 
> arty:


COOL :cheers Mine is the same as my username minus the "S". I wanted something that wasn't to noticeable or easy to figure out. 6QT11OZ (6 quarts 11 ounces) which is 6 liters.


----------



## 04GTOLS1 (Oct 13, 2005)

just got mine "blak goat" :cool


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Elimn8 U


----------



## 05redGOAT (Oct 6, 2005)

I got 05RDGTO "05 RED GTO"


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Next year after I get more mods, I'll probably get "ALLYULC". "All you'll see". So when I'm pulling away from someone, all they'll see is the rear of my goat  . I guess I shouldn't put a plate on the front, huh?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Question for you California residents. Do you know if it's possible to find an old set of yellow on black plates and put them on a new car? Think it'd look a lot better than today's standard issue California plate. I've looked around and don't think it's possible -- but didn't think it'd hurt to ask.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I think they would let you put the Blue or Black Plates on if they were custom ones and you already had them from before, I've seen some newer cars with old custom plates on them, I'm not sure if theyd let you put some regular ones on there.

I tried:
VROOOOM
BYE
05GTO
05GOAT


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> COOL :cheers Mine is the same as my username minus the "S". I wanted something that wasn't to noticeable or easy to figure out. 6QT11OZ (6 quarts 11 ounces) which is 6 liters.


6.00342653 liters. Close enough. :cool


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

A nice license plate for any car would be HANG UP.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> 6.00342653 liters. Close enough. :cool


Yeah I know. 6QT10.88OZ wouldn't fit so I rounded up


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope GM makes a Judge package so I can get ALL RISE.
Also there's BLK SHP for you Phantom Black guys.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

I went with Rippin or Ripin By....I'll see which one I get soon. 

A buddy of mine some how got "CML TOE" on one of his peronalized plates. When he submitted the request to the DMV he wrote "toe of camel" under "meaning".


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is TRY2PASS :willy:


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's a few just for fun:

USNZULZ (you snoze you lose)
SMLNRBR (smell'n rubber)
BRNNRBR (burn'n rubber)
UNGUTLS (ungutless)
SAYBYE
SLOPOKE
HURRYUP
CNUHRME (can you hear me)
L8R
CHKMATE
U2SLOW or UR2SLOW
NOW8TNG (no waiting)
JST2FST
AGTOAMI
KTCHME or plainly, CATCHME
LS2FS4U or LS2FST4U

and for the silver Goat in Colorado,
AGBULIT (silver bullet)


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine's gonna say Chivo , most people won't be able to figure it out.


----------



## oyle (Nov 8, 2005)

Been reading threads on this forum for many mos. So I have looked at all these lic. plates , What was Pontiacs Slogan for many years ?>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WE BUILD EXCITEMENT ---- My plate ~ Silver background ~ Black letters ~ "EXCITMT" and it works .


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

mine says LEDITRYD

im a gambler......and love the movie.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Mines gonna wind up being...
IMBROKE
... which stands for, I'm breaking too much sh*t! Actually, I really am broke.... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

if your broke, im a rich black man living in CA !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if your broke, im a rich black man living in CA !!!


Seriously... I have an astounding $7.37 in the bank......


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

psssht, I am negative $50! Welcome to my world.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> psssht, I am negative $50! Welcome to my world.


Yep... I live paycheck to paycheck... friggin' performance parts are rediculously expensive and addicting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

So Is A Girlfriend !!!!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> So Is A Girlfriend !!!!!!!!


Got a fiance'.... that's my _other_ financial problem....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have four cars that are named. 

Wife's Yukon Denali - HUSPD4 (Husband paid 4) She picked that one. Kinda lame
70 Chevelle - 70 CHVY (Had that one for 19 years now. Courtsey of my father)
05 GTO - MONARO
06 Solstice - SOLSTCE (Ordered this one a year ago on my 96 Grand Prix. I knew that it would be popular once the car actually came out. I knwo that most people give my Grand Prix some weird looks when they see that. When they ask I tell them that it was randomly generated that way. HAHA!!!)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If my suspension upgrade does what I want it to do, I may get M3SLAYR.

I have another cool idea, but it took me a while to tweak it to something that wasn't taken yet and I don't want any of you theiving Kali bastidges taking it... :willy:


----------



## turbovr6 (Nov 3, 2005)

NO2RICE


----------



## Doctor Who (Nov 2, 2004)

Mine is 

DOCTRWHO

I am a huge fan of the british Sci Fi series Doctor Who.


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Hows this YMEOFCER. The police love it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

the plate I ordered is pimp .. hehe .. it says "4U2C" ... I wanted "2FAS4U" but it was taken LMAO ..... :willy: arty:

If u get tickets a lot .. I would put "None" on my plate .. so on the ticket it says none HAHAHAHAHA ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

know what my plate says?

nothing, its a standard DMV issue.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Aussie Beast said:


> Hows this YMEOFCER. The police love it. :lol:


now thats a good one. make me want to get that no one in alabama has that. do they???


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, mine doesn't quite fit anymore. I have SUPRCGD on my GTO. My old car was a Bonneville SSEi, with the supercharged V6. So, when I got the goat, i wasn't going to just throw money at the DMV to get new plates. So, I just transferred them to my new car. It's funny because I've had about half a dozen people ask me if the car really is supercharged. Maybe I'll hang on to the plate until it's true again!!


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Vedli said:


> If u get tickets a lot .. I would put "None" on my plate .. so on the ticket it says none HAHAHAHAHA ...


Someone in AZ has that one, dang.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Suggest by my wife last night:

"GOTMILF"

:rofl:


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

IMO, they make the Goat too easy to spot and recognize by those whose attention you don't want. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mean Goat said:


> IMO, they make the Goat too easy to spot and recognize by those whose attention you don't want. :cheers


Oh, yeah...like my Holden blends in. :rofl:


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

DANK GTO
I might just put it up on the wall, still looking for a good one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Suggest by my wife last night:
> 
> "GOTMILF"
> 
> :rofl:


Awesome! I'm gonna try to get that this month...... :cheers


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

My plates on my 64 "GOAT1964" my 04 "GOAT2004"


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I decided it was too expensive to pay for custom plates every year. It was cheaper just to change my name to J2L-439.


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

GOATNAD
PISTROFF-My old lady don't like the car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

ha, the day I get mine, yall just know its gonna be 

ABTDMTM
(about damn time!)


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

where in VA are you?


----------



## I_AV8_4U (Apr 24, 2007)

First off...Howdy Gents/Ladies! New LS-2 owner here from Orlando. Obviously LOVE the Goat!!!
Had to chime in in this discussion. Had a Suppercharged MX-5 with plates "IT BLOS", My current daily driver ('97 Mustang GT) has "I FLY 4U" ( yea, I'm a 'Bus driver!), wife's '06 HEMI Jeep GC reads "L8 4 D8", and trying to come up with one for my '06 Torid 6M with 18s...thinking:
1) SLO NO MO - SLOW NO MORE (USED TO THE STANGS!)
2) SRY COPR - SORRY COPPER
3) SUB 13S - SOON I HOPE!
4) BROOOOK
5) WANT SUM
6) WUNT ME - WASN'T ME
7) PAH LEEZ
8) I KANDY


Anyway. Love the site.
Troy
btw, buddies EVO 9 reads..."EV1L EVO"


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm gonna get either 6POINT0 or GOTGOAT :rofl:


----------



## gbanks (Apr 23, 2007)

400hpls2


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Question for you California residents. Do you know if it's possible to find an old set of yellow on black plates and put them on a new car? Think it'd look a lot better than today's standard issue California plate. I've looked around and don't think it's possible -- but didn't think it'd hurt to ask.


hit the swap meet and the plates have to be good, I will check again but i think you can still put them on.
Also I tried to get LDIABLO but no good so was thinking 06DEVIL


----------



## undertaker (Jun 30, 2006)

Goattee


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just got my OLNY484 last week for the BOM, M6, 18's


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

GTODEALER said:


> Yep... I live paycheck to paycheck... friggin' performance parts are rediculously expensive and addicting.



then what about "YIWORK" ?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine is FYRWALL = Firewall.

Sorry I am a firewall Engineer


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I had "IEATZ28" on my '99 WS6' ... Does anyone know where thats from? 50 points...


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok boys an girls. How about?

UR2SLO 
URAPOS=You're A POS
BLOWN
TT-LS1
TT-LS2
URSKRWD=You're Skrewed (That would be a sweet Cali GTO Plate)
GTOMFG
DNT-H8
4CL-KLR=4 CLYLINDER KILLER
GT-OOO=GT OH OH OH (OFFICE SPACE TRIBUTE)
RICEBRNR=Rice Burner
TOASTY
SQUEZN=Squeezen (as in Nitro)
BTTLFED=Bottle Fed


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a customer with a 911 that says "PEG LEG." He's a doctor that specializes in making prostetic limbs.:lol:


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 6.0 GTO here in NY.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...NVWSSV... Proctologist's plates (look upside down)


----------



## Nice_Goat (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get this one, how about "HIONV8"


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Like the tomato juice drink?


----------



## Nice_Goat (Apr 2, 2007)

Haha, i hadnt thought of it that way, but what i was aiming for was the engine!!!


----------



## redrider (Mar 12, 2007)

how about 2 fast 4 u or bad goat ,you lose just to name a few


----------



## redrider (Mar 12, 2007)

mine says badgoat


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

JMVorbeck said:


> Anyone want to share some of thier personalized plate ideas? I want to get one, here are some of my ideas. I can have 7 characters plus a hyphen or space.
> 
> 400 PONY
> 400 PNYS
> ...


At my advanced age of 57, I would vote for "OLD GOAT".

By the way those ri**burning cars always sound like weed whackers when they go by. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

The first vanity plate I had on the Goat was 666 4 FUN. Got so many mean stares and the bird I decided to change it... I bet you that plate is available in NJ...arty:


----------

